# Mirada's Doppelganger, aka BEAUTIFUL girl, aka breeding recognition



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was looking through an old German Shepherd Dog Review last night, and on the front cover I saw two bitches, Rivendell's Start the Commotion, and Rivendell's Sunny Side Up. The two girls are sisters, and of course look very much alike...but what I also noticed was how much they looked like Mirada...particularly Start the Commotion "Molly".

Really, Mirada is the Doppelganger of Molly, but that's not the point.

The point is how MUCH they look alike
http://www.rocknoll.com/molly.htm

The third picture on Molly's page is what made me go "Holy crap, it's Mirada!!" I actually saw Molly go Maturity Victrix in 2006, when she was more mature.

So how are these girls all related? Mirada's maternal great great grandmother's BROTHER is the sire of the other girls.

The second to last picture shows Molly and Sunny together. If Mirada ends up looking ANYTHING like those two girls, I will be BEYOND happy.

It just shows what kind of influence a dog can have behind the first two generations.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ahh yes.. as with everything, time will tell, right?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, good ol' time 

The good news is that she's settling into herself a bit. She'll be 9 months old next week, and it's time for me to start thinking about puttnig together an ad for her futurity/maturity.


----------

